# Huntress for the FEMALE hunter by Dead Down Wind



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

http://www.gatherthis.com/Products.htm

Just found this on another site, thought the ladies might be interested.

Has anyone used it?


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Nope, never tried them. But, I have heard some folks swear by the Dead Down Wind products. Personally, I like my apple shampoo & my dirt cologne (Fall Blend cover scent).


----------



## luckibuck14sgirl (Jun 6, 2006)

I might give that a try. Sounds good to me, I haven't run into any scent free or scent cover up conditioner yet. This could be a breakthrough for women hunters!


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Looks like Cabela's carries it and as luck will have it I am headed that way next weekend. Note to self.....add to my (already) to long list..... HUMMM, On that thought.......can a list for Cabela's really be to long


----------



## theredmission (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm not a female, but I've gotta hand it to them they did a good job on finding a way to bring something a little different to a saturated & competitive field.


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Huntinggirl said:


> Looks like Cabela's carries it and as luck will have it I am headed that way next weekend. Note to self.....add to my (already) to long list..... HUMMM, On that thought.......can a list for Cabela's really be to long


No-- lists like that are not too long, just that your pocket might not be that deep 

I have never had an issue for animals winding me, never used scent lok and I have had better success than most male counterparts that I know and/or hunted with, I am not bragging by any means just that my opinion is that women don't have as offensive an odor as men. But that does make me laugh, although I am serious it is still funny to me-- stinky boys:lol:


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

ERnurse said:


> No-- lists like that are not too long, just that your pocket might not be that deep
> 
> I have never had an issue for animals winding me, never used scent lok and I have had better success than most male counterparts that I know and/or hunted with, I am not bragging by any means just that my opinion is that women don't have as offensive an odor as men. But that does make me laugh, although I am serious it is still funny to me-- stinky boys:lol:


So,, what's your secret??


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

no secret, I just dont smell like a boy :cwm27:


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

stinky boys A HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------

